# Bilder von HAI Bikes



## s-worksm5 (28. Januar 2007)

Hi 

Da ich in dieser Saison selber Hai fahre möchte ich ein Paar geile Bilder mit euch sammeln. Gruß Christian 

http://www.christian-pflug.de.tl


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. Januar 2007)

abwarten, abwarten, abwarten! 
von mir gibts bald was schöööööönes......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (28. Januar 2007)

sorry fehlpost


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Januar 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> ...möchte ich ein Paar geile Bilder mit euch sammeln...



homoerotik im cc forum...was rasierte beine vermuten lassen hat sich jetzt deutlich offenbart 

sry der musste sein


----------



## s-worksm5 (29. Januar 2007)

An Col. Kurtz

Welches bike fährst du dann ?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (2. Februar 2007)

ich sag doch abwarten!(so viele möglichkeiten gibts ja auch nicht...)


----------



## Gery2005 (2. Februar 2007)

Mein Hai-Bike ist zwar schon Anfang September bestellt worden ist aber noch nicht hier. Bilder werden nachgeliefert
Hier vorerst die Zusammenstellung:

Rahmen: Hai End 07
Laufräder: tune Naben, Am classic Felgen, Dt Aerolite Speichen
Schnellspanner: tune
Reifen: racing ralph oder nobbys
Sattel: Tune SpeedNeedle 
Sattelstütze: Schmolke Carbon Sattelstütze TLO
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon Mountain-Bike Lenker SL(für Hörnchenmontage) 
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Worldcup + leichte Starrgabel(Ritchey WCS Carbon)
Pedale: Ritchey V4 WCS
Schaltwerk: Sram XO
Umwerfer:  XTR 07er Umwerfer
Schalthebel: Sram XO Drehgriff
ev. Bremshebel: Avid
Kurbel: XTR Kurbel 07
Bremsen: Avid 
Kasette: XTR Kassette
Hörnchen:  XLC
Flaschenhalter:  Elite Composite


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Februar 2007)

die teileliste macht wirklich lust auf ein bild


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (2. Februar 2007)

wow , das macht echt Laune  

Schau dir mal zwecks Starrgabel die von Token an (gibts auch nen Thread im LB forum) die ist glaube ich baugleich , nur nicht Preis-gleich


----------



## s-worksm5 (3. Februar 2007)

Ich krieg auch bald ein HAI End 

Gabel: Reba Worldcup
Schalthebel: XTR Rapidefire
Umwerfer: XTR
Kurbel: XTR
Kasette: XTR
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL
Laufräder: 1)Für Rennen Tune King + Kong mit Mavic 717
                2)Für Training und Slalom DT Swiss EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Carbon 
Sattelstütze:Ritchey WCS Carbon
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Pedale: XTR


----------



## s-worksm5 (3. Februar 2007)

Da ich denk das sich einge unter dem neuen HAI end nichts vorstelln können setzt ich einfach ma die Bilder vo der Eurobike rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Februar 2007)

ok, ich gebs zu: meins wird wohl ähnlich aussehen wie das von Gery2005...allerdings noch mit porno-applications...
das ding wird so geil!   

@sworks: hast du n draht zum hersteller? du bist doch ziemlich gut, gell. sollte schon was rausspringen!

angeblich gibts die 07er ja ab anfang februar. und die ham noch nichtmal die HP auf 07...
noch mach ich mir keine sorgen, aber lang darfs nichtmehr dauern.


----------



## s-worksm5 (8. Februar 2007)

@Col. Kurtz

Das macht alles mein Händler für mich.


----------



## Shadow2k (11. Februar 2007)

hier ist mal mein Hai Light in rot.

Hat jetzt 4500km runter und ist ein Jahr alt 







in meiner Galerie sind auch 2 Bilder zu finden, so sah das Bike aus nach dem Rennen in Altenau im Harz

Shadow2k


----------



## IGGY (12. Februar 2007)

Schick. Was wiegt es denn? V-Brake forever


----------



## Shadow2k (13. Februar 2007)

So genau weiß ich das nicht, muss aber so um die 10-10,5kg sein.
Die Laufräder sind mit das schwerste daran.
Bei dem Rahmen bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher was der wiegt.
Die V-Brakes sind richtig gut, bloß manchmal wenn zuviel Schlamm ist, wünsch ich mir doch mal Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## IGGY (13. Februar 2007)

Hast du Ceramicfelgen drauf? Ich bin mit meinen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadow2k (14. Februar 2007)

die normalen Mavic 719er und vorne noch die F519 und schon die unterschiedlichsten Beläge getestet.
Am schlechtesten waren die von Swissstop, die hatte ich innerhalb eines Rennens 
runter und zum Schluss hat Metall auf Metall geschliffen *g*


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2007)

So hier mal mein Hai Bike. Original Teile sind fast gar keine mehr vorhanden  .


----------



## s-worksm5 (14. Februar 2007)

Hi 

Ceramicfelgen sind nix gescheites. Ich hatte die Crossmax SL mit V-Brake und die gingen bei Nässe überhaupt nicht zu bremsen. Ich habs mit den Cool Stop und XTR Belägen versucht. Ich empfehle Scheibenbremse Marta SL.


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ceramicfelgen sind nix gescheites. Ich hatte die Crossmax SL mit V-Brake und die gingen bei Nässe überhaupt nicht zu bremsen. Ich habs mit den Cool Stop und XTR Belägen versucht. Ich empfehle Scheibenbremse Marta SL.



Sorry aber das ist doch Blödsinn. Ich fahre die gleiche Kombi und komme klar damit. Sicher kommt man nicht an die Power einer Disc ran, aber die V-Brake mit Ceramicfelgen ist schon klasse


----------



## Col. Kurtz (28. Februar 2007)

schwaine! das scheint sich alles ziemlich böse zu verzögern!
hab grad erfahren, dass meins bis zum WC-gran canaria wohl nicht da sein wird.
wenn ichs bis münsingen nicht hab gibts tote!


----------



## s-worksm5 (1. März 2007)

Wann is denn der WC??


----------



## Mad Maz (1. März 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Wann is denn der WC??



*W*orld *C*up (oder auch Welt Cup )


http://www.dgeventos.com/mtbworldcup/de/index.htm


----------



## s-worksm5 (1. März 2007)

Was WC heist weiß ich scho. Aber 17 is doch gar nimmer so lang


----------



## racejo (1. März 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> schwaine! das scheint sich alles ziemlich böse zu verzögern!
> hab grad erfahren, dass meins bis zum WC-gran canaria wohl nicht da sein wird.
> wenn ichs bis münsingen nicht hab gibts tote!



dann früß mal schön den simoni von mir


----------



## Gery2005 (1. März 2007)

Also schön langsam können die mich von Hai ja wirklich mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Ichwarte bereits ein *halbes Jahr* auf mein neues Hai end Bike und bis jetzt noch nicht da!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fahr in 3Wochen auf Trainingslager am Gardersee mit Kollegen und dann kommen schon die ganzen Rennen daher.
Wie soll ich denn bitte Rennen fahren ohne vorher ordentlci Erfahrungen damit zu haben.
Also liebe Hai Spezies richtet denen mal aus sie sollen man anfangen GAS zu geben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (2. März 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Aber 17 is doch gar nimmer so lang



EBEN!


----------



## s-worksm5 (11. März 2007)

Naja die werden scho bald kommen.


----------



## s-worksm5 (14. März 2007)

Hat eigentlich scho jemand sein HAI End weil bald is des erte Trainingslager und mein S-Works is zu klein.


----------



## michel33kg (14. März 2007)

Soviel zum Thema Hai -Bikes.


----------



## Gery2005 (15. März 2007)

*Also meines ist heute gekommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Kann es aber erst morgen abholen, aber dann gibt es Bilder!


----------



## FeierFox (15. März 2007)

michel33kg schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Hai -Bikes.



Da fehlt der vordere Teil der Sitzstreben am Sattel


----------



## michel33kg (15. März 2007)

Du glaubst doch nicht das ich am Speedneedle irgendwas abbaue,sieht man auf dem Bild halt schlecht ,bei Eure Bikes sind 2 Bilder in besserer Quali eingestellt


FeierFox schrieb:


> Da fehlt der vordere Teil der Sitzstreben am Sattel


----------



## Gery2005 (16. März 2007)

Wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wie amn hier ein Bild hereinkommt, dann ich euch mein neues Hai End zeigen. Habe es schon oben mit dieser kleinen Büroklammer versucht, aber da schreibt er mir andauernd, dass die Datei zu groß ist um sie hochzuladen.


----------



## racejo (16. März 2007)

bild iin fotoalbum uploaden und dann den link den du unten beim fotoalbum siehst reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-worksm5 (20. März 2007)

Hat sonst noch jemand sein HAI End gekriegt oder weiß wenigstens einen sicheren Termin ?


----------



## Stalko (20. März 2007)

Wir haben vor ca. 2 Wochen im Shop ne Bestellung über ein Hai End reinbekommen. 
Als ich bei Winora anrief und bestellte sagte man mir: Liefertermin frühestens Mai


----------



## s-worksm5 (20. März 2007)

Des is aber net gut. Ich hab anfang April die ersten Rennen


----------



## Gery2005 (20. März 2007)

Sag mal s-worksm5 wann hast du denn dei Hai End bestellt?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (21. März 2007)

Dieser Händler hat schon welche: www.rad-lager.de


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (21. März 2007)

hatte mal auf ebay ein Hai Time Rahmen für 50 euro gekauft
mehr war der auch nicht wert!

die kollegen bei hai sind zu blöd zum schweissen!!!

der rahmen ist an der hinteren Bremsaufnahme (bei 200er Scheibe) entlang der schweißnaht gerissen und während einer wurzelabfahrt hat sich der rahmen mit einem lauten KLACK verabschiedet

echt ********, um diesen winora taiwan umgelabelt Hai Kram würde ich hier gar nicht anfangen irgendeinen Kult aufzubauen!!!

falls Ihr gewichts und xc-orientiert keine scheibenbremsen fahren wollt, die rahmen von Hai sind auch im Steuerkopfbereich gefährdet!

JEDE Schweissnaht ist da gefährlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-worksm5 (22. März 2007)

@ rolling mad man:

Des is blödes gerede. Der HAI End Rahmen is der neste wo jemals getest worden ist steht in der BIKE. Außerdem wird Carbon nicht geschweißt sondern gebacken.


----------



## s-worksm5 (3. April 2007)

Zum Glück hat mei Händler gesagt das es die Woche vielleiht noch kommt.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. April 2007)

auch diese woche - ziemlich sicher!


----------



## crossmäxer (4. April 2007)

gestern abend sind beim *tobi ullmann* *(hai-racingteam)* die carbon ends des teams angekommen....durfte auch etwas beim zusammenbauen helfen  ...  auf dem bild ist das "end" von der nici lechl zu sehen.
http://www.hai-racing-team.de
was total genial is: der tobi hilft mir beim koordinieren von meim training und wohnt nur 2 straßen weiter


----------



## s-worksm5 (6. April 2007)

Geiles Bike


----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. April 2007)

abwarten!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (7. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271513


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (7. April 2007)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> @ rolling mad man:
> 
> Des is blödes gerede. Der HAI End Rahmen is der neste wo jemals getest worden ist steht in der BIKE. Außerdem wird Carbon nicht geschweißt sondern gebacken.



von einem hersteller der noch nicht mal eine ordentliche qualitätskontrolle für 0815-alu rahmen hinbekommt, würde ich noch nicht mal ein fahrrad aus HOLZ kaufen!


----------



## s-worksm5 (7. April 2007)

Bei nem Rahmen fÃ¼r 50â¬ kannst a net mehr erwarten!!


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (8. April 2007)

wieso, der preis ist ja erstmal egal, hersteller war hai, modell time, derselbe hersteller wie der carbon rahmen, weshalb man davon ausgehen können  sollte dass  auch die alurahmen halten sollten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. April 2007)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:


> der rahmen ist an der hinteren Bremsaufnahme (bei 200er Scheibe) entlang der schweißnaht gerissen...



War der Rahmen überhaupt für 200mm Scheiben freigegeben? Falls nicht kann man Hai im Prinzip keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (11. April 2007)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:


> War der Rahmen überhaupt für 200mm Scheiben freigegeben? Falls nicht kann man Hai im Prinzip keinen Vorwurf machen.



das wusst ich nicht für wieviel er freigegeben war, da ich nur den rahmen auf ebay gekauft hatte


----------



## s-worksm5 (18. Mai 2007)

Hat sonst noch jemand Bilder vo Hai Ends ??
Ich soll meins am Mittwoch kriegen.


----------



## Nothing85 (27. Mai 2007)

seit gestern fertig....
mein rad mit dem ich zur arbeit fahre und evtl. mal die ein oder andere tour mache
sram x7 ausstattung
truvativ Firex Kurbel
Black elite
alexrims DM24 Felgen
Hayes nine 
und sonst so ein bisschen no name krams...also net so doll
gewicht liegt bei...12 kg


----------

